# Jay Cutler Pic



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2011)

_*"Doing Back and biceps later on today. Been consistent for the last 2  weeks. Really lean and full 255lbs... Right where I wanna be."*_

I think this is the best he has looked in years!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw this on his FB page.  255lbs and looking bad as fuck!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 28, 2011)

He looks great! Wonder when he's getting his torn bicep fixed?


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 28, 2011)

Shredded, looks amazing


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol even cutler takes phone pics in the change room! I guess all us juicers are the same lol!!


----------



## menace (Dec 29, 2011)

looks better here than on stage


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

There are rumors (or hopes) that he may jump in the Arnold Classic this year, win, and build some momentum for an Olympia challenge against Phil Heath.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn he looks solid! I thought I read somewhere that he was "possibly" thinking about slimming down. How anyone can keep that gargantuan size is beyond me. 

.....oh wait....Ronnie can


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 30, 2011)

looks massive


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 30, 2011)

This cat is just straight ridiculous..


----------



## menace (Dec 31, 2011)

if he wants to take the title back from phil he's going to have to slim down, he's to way to blocky


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 31, 2011)

looks fucking awesome !!!! i wish i could pack on that size


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 31, 2011)

I think he looks better at the lighter weight.

I would love to know what he takes.

I bet its flintsones!!

Flintstones Vitamins Home


----------



## fit4life (Dec 31, 2011)

Jay looks great @ 255....


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 31, 2011)

holy shit man 
great job


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow,ripped for that time..


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 4, 2012)

What kind of training and diet does he use to be like that??? LOL Sorry just kidding.......????


----------



## fit4life (Jan 4, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Jay looks great @ 255....


 oh but how tall is Jay Cutler? Thanks in advance.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 4, 2012)

He looks better at 255 than he dose at 300 that is for sure.  If he stay around that weight and slowly add 5 pounds of quality mass he will be sick.  Definitely looks like he can slowly diet and get to fighting shape for the Arnold.  He hasn't done it in so long and he should go in and tear it appart; will really give Phil a run for his money.  Honestly, the beasts are not what I want to see on stage, this is.


----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)

Awsome build. How old is he now?


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 4, 2012)

38 years old


----------



## windjam (Jan 4, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

Jeez he is a monster! Looks great!


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

That dude is looking ripped I love it man.


----------



## bigboi815 (Jan 8, 2012)

He looks like a complete bad ass @ 255!


----------



## tuton11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow he looks beyond 255 to me  he's  fuckin huge


----------



## Curt James (Jan 10, 2012)

fit4life said:


> oh but how tall is Jay Cutler? Thanks in advance.



Wikipedia and Cutler's IFBB biography both state he's 5'9" but that info is often inflated.


----------



## swollen (Jan 10, 2012)

He's almost as big as me..















I wish.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 10, 2012)

He looks so much better than he did for Mr. O


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 10, 2012)

quick while no one is looking!


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2012)

He looks like heavyiron only smaller and fatter.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 11, 2012)

oufinny said:


> He looks better at 255 than he dose at 300 that is for sure. If he stay around that weight and slowly add 5 pounds of quality mass he will be sick. Definitely looks like he can slowly diet and get to fighting shape for the Arnold. He hasn't done it in so long and he should go in and tear it appart; will really give Phil a run for his money. Honestly, the beasts are not what I want to see on stage, this is.


 
I agree.  He looks absolutely amazing here and not like a box as he did in the O competition.  I thought he would be coming to a close in his career based off that, now it looks like he is just in his prime!  Amazing and hope he comes back and crushes!!!


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

damnnn !


----------



## unclem (Jan 15, 2012)

1 in 14 million can look like jay, hes amazing. he looks great. genetics.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 15, 2012)

unclem said:


> 1 in 14 million can look like jay, hes amazing. he looks great. genetics.


 Great genetics, great muscles bellys, hard training consistently over the years i agree ^^ x2


----------



## Matt C (Jan 16, 2012)

He was much bigger about this time last year.  Does anyone know why Jay is staying so lean this year?  Here is a video of Jay from the 2011 Arnold Classic:

Jay Cutler - 2011 Arnold Expo - YouTube






YouTube Video


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Wikipedia and Cutler's IFBB biography both state he's 5'9" but that info is often inflated.



Snap, I'm 5'-10"....and almost 250....You think there's a chance I could enter the *O *with him?


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 20, 2012)

Big big muscles


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

really amazing


----------



## rihamhanna (Dec 15, 2020)

I think he looks better at the lighter weight.

I would love to know what he takes.

I bet its Herbion Naturals USA!!


----------



## Anabolik2k (Dec 15, 2020)

rihamhanna said:


> I think he looks better at the lighter weight.
> 
> I would love to know what he takes.
> 
> I bet its Herbion Naturals USA!!


----------

